# Show your camping pictures - here are some of mine from last week



## Swedishchef (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello folks

We just returned from a 4 day camping trip with the family. We have a soon-to-be 3 year old and a 9 month old. Last year my wife convinced me (somehow) to buy a tent trailer (easier than a tent with kids) and we packed everything up and off we went. It wasn't a wooded campsite, just one near a beach in a town 3 hours from here.

Our tent trailer is the one beside the Subaru Forester.

The kids loved it!

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## BrianK (Aug 24, 2013)

We camped near the ocean in New Hampshire in early August but I didn't take any photos of the campsite. Here's a photo of our campsite at Cook Forest PA last summer and one of my two boys on the beach two weeks ago:


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 24, 2013)

begreen said:


> View attachment 109391


is that a vanagon westfalia? so cool.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 24, 2013)

Camping on the river. This is a throw back. Baylee on the left just dump here kayak and was not pleased.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 24, 2013)

Remote (no roads)  Alaska


----------



## begreen (Aug 24, 2013)

It looks like the autumn leaves are really happening up there now.

PS: Hope you gave the entrails to the sled dogs.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 24, 2013)

begreen said:


> It looks like the autumn leaves are really happening up there now.
> 
> PS: Hope you gave the entrails to the sled dogs.


 
Last years pics


----------



## jharkin (Aug 24, 2013)

Its been years since I did any real camping. Last time was an overnight backpack across "The Bonds" in NH back in 05. that's me on the right.


We camped at an AMC tent site at just over 4,000ft. That night I saw the biggest shooting star Ive ever seen. Completely random occurrence too as I dont believe it was during the Persieds or anything.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 24, 2013)

bogydave said:


> Remote (no roads) Alaska
> View attachment 109396
> View attachment 109397
> View attachment 109398


 

Dave are you a pilot?


----------



## bogydave (Aug 24, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Dave are you a pilot?


 Powered parachute pilot.
Buddies plane


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 24, 2013)

BeGreen: don't tell me your a VW Hippie   I always knew most people in Washington were like people from Vancouver Island 

Brian: It looks like your kids are still going with you on trips! That is awesome! I know lots of kids who wouldn't go anywhere with their parents once they turned 10!

SmokinJ: how old are your girls! I find it is great that you do activities like that with them. It teaches life skills that school can often miss...

Dave: awesome way to camp! Not many people can say they have a friend drop them off in a plane to camp. Many grizzlies around?

Jeremy: sweet campsite! I have hiked often in Baxter State park in Maine and it resembles very much those pictures...is it part of the same mountain range??

Andrew


----------



## BrianK (Aug 24, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Brian: It looks like your kids are still going with you on trips! That is awesome! I know lots of kids who wouldn't go anywhere with their parents once they turned 10!



Thanks Andrew. That's one of the many advantages of homeschooling. We have a close knit family and do everything together. My oldest son (with the beard) starts his third year in college this week down in Virginia, my daughter just graduated high school, and my youngest starts his junior year in high school this week, our 16th year of homeschooling. With no regrets.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 24, 2013)

That is quite impressive. I don't know many people who have been home schooled. I am really happy that it worked out great for you


----------



## jharkin (Aug 24, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Jeremy: sweet campsite! I have hiked often in Baxter State park in Maine and it resembles very much those pictures...is it part of the same mountain range??


 
Baxter state park is the area around Khatadin I believe? Where we where was in the White Mountains of NH. Right in the middle of the Pemigewasset Wilderness about half way between Franconia and Crawford notches. Its a while back so I dont remember the route exactly but it was a 2 day trip of about 20 mi and I think we hiked from The Kankamangus highway north to come out on Rt 3 somewhere around Twin Mountain.

I dont get up there much these days since Ive gone fat and soft, thought we used to go up and hike or camp in the whites a few times every year. Ive done the Franconia (Lincoln/Layfayette/Liberty) loop at least 3 times including a couple overnights when I was in the Boy Scouts (we would do those in late October and see snow), the west side of Franconia (Cannon and lonesome lake), the Kinsmans, Carter Dome, the Bonds/Twins, Adams and Jefferson, etc. Also hiked Chocorua twice, one overnight in the scouts, once for a day trip as an adult.

My hiking buddy was trying to do all the 4000 footers but I gave up on it...

Since you like the scene here are a few others. First is Carter Dome summit, second is Lonesome lake looking up at Cannon Mountain, and the third is me on some other summit - I think Mt. Kinsman


----------



## bogydave (Aug 24, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> Dave: awesome way to camp! Not many people can say they have a friend drop them off in a plane to camp. Many grizzlies around?


 
Yea
Plenty

Wolves, moose, caribou & black bear  too


----------



## begreen (Aug 24, 2013)

Swedishchef said:


> BeGreen: don't tell me your a VW Hippie  I always knew most people in Washington were like people from Vancouver Island


 
I'm not sure how long we are going to hold on to the VW. My wife is really a glamper and wants more comfort and room.


----------



## Fi-Q (Aug 25, 2013)

That's me and my 2 gils (2 1/2 & 4 1/2) today and a 4 hour 'canoe & camping ' trip. Weather was nice, we went on the smooth portion of the Bonaventure River. It was not plan, some friend call this morning and said they were going with the kids, So, I didn't cut my iver grown front yard grass.... I went and spent a beautiful day on the river with 2 of the 3 women in my life . The wife stayed home with our 10 mo big boy.

I want to teach them everything I can. My 4 1/2 did paddle for the first hour, I was impress!!

So I guess as i don't have vacation this year, I'll call this mycamping trip.


----------



## Bster13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Ok, I'll bite.  Here are trips from 2013, I'm a member of backpackinglight.com and have met some good backpacking buddies there.

Here is a section of the Appalachian Trail in the White Mountains, too bad it was raining and fog the entire time:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.863153441596.1073741834.17506531&type=1&l=fa0128a483

Here is a portion of the Long Train in VT:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.851235734776.1073741830.17506531&type=1&l=b2b801756d

Here is our annual winter camping trip in the Adirondacks:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.851235734776.1073741830.17506531&type=1&l=b2b801756d


----------



## Bster13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Some more memorable ones from 2012:

Jackson Wyoming:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.777885898436.2152318.17506531&type=1&l=a42241901f
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.777498210366.2152235.17506531&type=1&l=fb80b56806

The Presidentials (some of them) in the White Mountains of NH:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.758939641886.2147474.17506531&type=1&l=c670b337dc

Family trip to my uncle's horse farm in Santa Fe and then the Gila Wilderness:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.715892433836.2140078.17506531&type=1&l=e514bc9a05

Glastenbury Mtn, hit -18F one night, was a death march of snowshoeing.  Will not do again. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.681511967566.2134884.17506531&type=1&l=e7ed830a89


----------



## Bster13 (Aug 25, 2013)

I bought an 18ft sea kayak this year and plan to camp out of it next year.  I just learned how the roll the thing, fun times! (well almost fun as C/S/Sing wood )


----------



## jharkin (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow bster13, great shots. A couple familiar sights in there - makes me want to get back in shape..

The Vermont set reminds me of winter Scout trips to Ookpik Maine in the 80s. Coooooooooold.  To old for that stuff now \


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 26, 2013)

jharkin said:


> Baxter state park is the area around Khatadin I believe? Where we where was in the White Mountains of NH. Right in the middle of the Pemigewasset Wilderness about half way between Franconia and Crawford notches. Its a while back so I dont remember the route exactly but it was a 2 day trip of about 20 mi and I think we hiked from The Kankamangus highway north to come out on Rt 3 somewhere around Twin Mountain.


 
I was just telling a transplant here to take his kids up the Kancamagus highway for foliage season! We like camping at Crawford Notch when the wife and I go (she's strictly car-camping).

Here we are at Crawford Notch





Me threatening my brother


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 26, 2013)

Bster13 said:


> Some more memorable ones from 2012:
> 
> Jackson Wyoming:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.777885898436.2152318.17506531&type=1&l=a42241901f
> ...


Those are some really nice pics! I expected 2 feet of snow when you showed pictures of your winter camping! Lol.... I once went camping in -22C . Needless to say there was no flies.

Very nice once again...


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 26, 2013)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I was just telling a transplant here to take his kids up the Kancamagus highway for foliage season! We like camping at Crawford Notch when the wife and I go (she's strictly car-camping).
> 
> Here we are at Crawford Notch
> 
> ...


That is a super nice drive. I did it once when I was really young....

Ahhhhh...all these pictures makes me want to move.


----------



## Bster13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Our record is -30F.  We drove up for a weekday when one of our buddies who lives up there told us they were going to hit record lows.  It wasn't fun, but manageable to get the merit badge. 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.584187182216.2110903.17506531&type=1&l=38d0eaf709

The low on this trip was -17F and we got some snow:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.585378554696.2111652.17506531&type=1&l=ddd28bd8b3

And here is some Mt. Katahdin, great views:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.564308559136.2086669.17506531&type=1&l=136833a5ea

Sad to say, but my backpacking may be slowing down, but there is always car camping and camping off the kayak!




Swedishchef said:


> Those are some really nice pics! I expected 2 feet of snow when you showed pictures of your winter camping! Lol.... I once went camping in -22C . Needless to say there was no flies.
> 
> Very nice once again...


----------



## Bster13 (Aug 26, 2013)

If anyone is up for a camping trip (car camping is perfectly fine...good campfires!  Wse can practice top down. ) let me know!


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 28, 2013)

Lake George last summer. We had the whole island to ourselves.


----------



## Swedishchef (Aug 28, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> Lake George last summer. We had the whole island to ourselves.
> View attachment 109717
> View attachment 109718
> View attachment 109719
> ...


That is a damn nice spot.....

Andrew...


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 29, 2013)

Commision Island, Lake George. The state operates many island camp grounds on the lake. This island was about as close to paradise as I have ever been. The lake is beautiful. The only vacation in my life that I actually unwinded.


----------

